# Favorite Bass Lure



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

What is your favorite bass lure to fish with? Or your "confidence bait"? Mine for example, is the Rebel Wee Craw. I've had success with this lure in lakes, ponds, and rivers. I can also catch a variety of fish with it such as smallmouth, largemouth, crappie, white bass, rock bass, and bluegill.


----------



## jakekettle1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Mine is either a fluke or a popper bc I fish mostly small ponds


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Berkley Power Worm or Zoom Lizards, 6 or 7 inch in dark colors.


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

Plain ole three hook plastic worm, but if it's dark, can't beat the jitterbug 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

a black or white spinner bait.


----------



## Catzilla (Aug 8, 2013)

Northland mimic minnow


----------



## S.S._Minnow_Fishing (Dec 15, 2013)

either a swimbait or a chartruse spinnerbait


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Lipless crankbait


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Jackall flick shake worm is my favorite lure it flat out catches fish and big fish at that but so many lures have a time and place it's impossible to say just 1 lure for all seasons


----------



## snakedog (Feb 12, 2009)

A big ol' black buzzbait. Sluggo is a close second. For SMB, it would have to be a 3" or 5" Kalin grub in cotton candy, with a little ol' black buzzbait second.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

My favorite bait to fish with would be a hollow bodied frog. As far as picking just one bait ... for largemouth it would probably be a Reaction Innovations, 4.20 Sweet Beaver. For smallmouth it would be a 3 1/2" tube. But even though I have extreme confidence in my ability to catch fish with both of those baits, they certainly wouldn't be my first choice of baits under every condition.


----------



## pushpole (May 9, 2014)

Bassbme said:


> My favorite bait to fish with would be a hollow bodied frog. As far as picking just one bait ... for largemouth it would probably be a Reaction Innovations, 4.20 Sweet Beaver. For smallmouth it would be a 3 1/2" tube. But even though I have extreme confidence in my ability to catch fish with both of those baits, they certainly wouldn't be my first choice of baits under every condition.


what he said...... 

if I had one bait to use everyday without a choice it would be a texas rigged junebug zoom utail worm with a 3/0 hook and a 3/16 slip weight.


----------



## AxE216 (Aug 23, 2013)

White or white/chartreuse spinnerbait, usually I like the gold willow/silver Colorado combo. Half oz. Strike king makes (in my opinion) the better spinnerbaits, with Booyah being a close second.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

My best bait the past few years has been the 5/16 War Eagle 'Mike McCelland' Finesse Spinnerbait Flash on smaller waters and the War Eagle 3/4 oz double willow Aurora spinner bait on large waters. Have also banged a ton of fish on swimbaits the past few seasons.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

A Black or frog finished Jitterbug


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

The lure that is the most fun would be a frog fished on lily pads. Nothing beats the adrenaline rush of having a bass crash a frog.

Not having pads at my home lake, a wacky rigged senko type worm is becoming another favorite of mine, now that I've given up on VMC hooks... missed more bass on those hooks than any other bait. Switched to Gamakatsu and now when I hook one, it's gonna end up in the boat (knock on wood lol)!


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Zoom baby brushhog in watermelon red fleck 100% my go to bait


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

There are two questions originally, and I would give two answers.

First, my favorite bait to fish with is a hollow bodied frog!

My confidence bait depends on where I am and what I feel I need to throw. For plastics I would say a senko style worm (wacky or texas), and for cranks I would say a suspending Bomber fat free shad.


Mr. A


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Favorite would be... a frog I can walk. But ... I love square bill cranks and 1/2 Oz tandem spinner. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Depends on where I am fishing but its either a livetarget hallow frog or a heddon torpedo bull frog.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Green pumpkin trick worm. Also XD cranks.


----------

